# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Δοκιμή φθηνής blade fuse 2A

## Ste7ios

Με αφορμή το παρακάτω video και μη βρίσκοντας κάποια παρόμοια συζήτηση, ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα.

Αν όντως η δοκιμή είναι σωστή και αξιόπιστη χρειάζεται μεγάλη προσοχή...

Μόλις μάθω πόσα watt είναι ο λαμπτήρας θα ενημερώσω...





Το watt meter που χρησιμοποιούν είναι ένα BMI #19825.

Οι ασφάλειες:

----------


## SProg

Δε καταλαβαίνω, τι θέλετε να πείτε;

Η ασφάλεια είναι για 2Α rated current; Έχετε Part Number της ασφάλειας;

Για παράδειγμα η 0297002.WXT της Littlefuse έχει τα παρακάτω χαρακτηριστικά:

----------


## Ste7ios

Υποτίθεται ναι. Κατά το watt meter το έχει υπερβεί κατά πολύ αυτό...

Και πια μάρκα, part number; Μιλάμε για φθηνές κινέζικες του κιλού... Είναι από kit 100 τμχ με διάφορα ratings.

----------


## pstratos

Στις δοκιμές ασφαλειών λαμβάνουμε υπόψη θερμοκρασίς περιβάλλοντος και την βάση που είναι τοποθετημένη. Στις τήξεως εμπειρικά υπολόγιζε οτι καίγονται σε ρεύμα 2-3 πάνω από το ονομαστικό.

----------


## SProg

> Και πια μάρκα, part number; Μιλάμε για φθηνές κινέζικες του κιλού... Είναι από kit 100 τμχ με διάφορα ratings.



Άρα δεν έχει νόημα η συζήτηση για το πως συμπεριφέρεται ένα προιόν αγνώστου πατρός, με άγνωστα χαρακτηριστικά και άγνωστες συνθήκες αποθήκευσης από τον αποστολέα.

----------


## Ste7ios

Συμφωνώ αλλά είναι καλό παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή...

----------


## Ste7ios

Μερικές σκέψεις σχετικά με τη διαδικασία... (Και ένα τσεκάρισμα στις ελάχιστες γνώσεις μου... Παρακαλώ διορθώστε με όπου σφάλω).

Από τη στιγμή που ξέρουμε την τάση, τα Watt του λαμπτήρα αλλά και την αντίσταση του (με το πολύμετρο) γνωρίζουμε και το ρεύμα που θα περάσει (νόμος του Ohm).

Βασικά πιο πολύ εμπιστεύομαι το παραπάνω παρά "όργανα" σαν αυτό, του 20άρικου... 

Οπότε μια μπαταρία μολύβδου 12V (12.9 - 13.0V φορτισμένη), η ασφάλεια και ένας λαμπτήρας H4 (60/55 W) είναι αρκετά για να καταλάβεις αν δουλεύει ή όχι. (Και ένας πυροσβεστήρας καλού κακού!  :Very Happy: )

----------


## selectronic

Πρόσφατα είχε ανεβάσει και ο Dave ένα βίντεο με σωστές ασφάλειες (για πολύμετρο συγκεκριμένα), όπου πάλι υπήρχαν μεγάλες διαφορές από ασφάλεια σε ασφάλεια που πήρε από το ίδιο κουτί (ίδια παρτίδα) και στις ίδιες συνθήκες (θερμοκρασία δωματίου κτλ).
Γενικά φαίνεται πως ακόμα και οι επώνυμες ασφάλειες είναι κάπως "στο περίπου", δεν μπορείς να πεις ότι θα καίγεται πάντα στα πχ 5Α +-10/20%, οι ανοχές είναι μεγάλες...

----------


## Nemmesis

Ας το παρουμε και αλλιως.. εχετε δει ποτε καμενη ασφαλεια να προστατευσε την συσκευη?? η ασφαλειες πιο πολυ για τους αγωγους μπαινουν... αρα κατα κανονα σε καποιο βραχυκυκλωμα καιγονται ητε αυτο προερχεται απο καποιο καμενο ημιαγωγο ητε απο καλωδιο, δεν θυμαμε να εχω συναντησει ποτε ασφαλεια να ειναι καμενη "προληπτικα" προστατευοντας την οποια συσκευη ειναι μετα απο αυτη..

----------


## pstratos

όχι πιο πολύ, πάντα οι ασφάλειες προστατεύουν το καλώδιο και μόνο για να μην πάρουμε μπουρλώτο

----------


## SProg

Συνήθως προστατεύουν τη 'πηγή' και ότι συνεπάγεται μαζί με τη πηγή.

----------

